# 7/8ths Scale Ore Cars



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone has been looking for scale 13.7 ore cars I am about to be getting my production of tippers and skips in stock this summer. Taking preorders still and the braked versions are limited supply as only a small number were produced. Argyle of AU is handeling the AU sales for me btu the rest of the worls id direct from me. These are all brass either etched or cast. Feature my new 14" scale wheels modeled from the O&K line. Tippers are fixed but can be made to dump if desired by cutting the pivot casting from the saddle with a jewlers saw.

While these are not designed for running with large locos like the Emma they look at home with the small quarry stuff and upcoming Bagnall. Also they fit in well with Roundhouse and the Regner Easy line. Priced from 70.00-145.00



























































































And here with a 7/8ths figure from James of Little People


----------

